# Survivor - Blood vs Water -- the finale



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Glad it wasn't a bitter jury. Vytas is a dope though.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Vytas kept true to his word.

Monica and Gervais had no chance to win against Tyson. Tyson's ability to convince them that they did makes him the champion.

Ciera and Tina had an opportunity for one final play: to prevent Tyson from giving Gervais the hidden immunity idol. They needed to come up with a story in which Tyson hears that Gervais is going to flip and vote for Monica. It would have to be convincing, but if it had been successful, Tyson would have either kept the idol for himself, or given it to Monica.

But the bottom line was that Tyson won this weeks ago, when Monica refused every entreaty to turn on her alliance. She and Gervais are the classic runner-up players.

PS I loved Monica's answer to Laura M: "Have you never met a nice person?"


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> Vytas kept true to his word.
> 
> Monica and Gervais had no chance to win against Tyson. Tyson's ability to convince them that they did makes him the champion.
> 
> ...


Didn't matter if Tyson gave gervace the hii or not ... Monica voted with them.

And I dont care if Vytas kept his word. It was a stupid "reason" IMO.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

It wasn't among the best, but overall I found it to be a very enjoyable season. I'm glad Tyson won. He was by far the most deserving of the final five. He made a couple of small social blunders, but overall he played an incredibly solid game. By winning, he has also now officially redeemed himself for his idiotic mistake on Heroes vs. Villians.

I don't understand why Monica was so mad that Tyson gave Gervase the hidden immunity idol. After what she said at tribal, Tyson would have been an idiot not to give it to him.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I wasn't rooting for him, but Tyson deserved to win. He played well and he stayed on course thru the whole season.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

In summary:

1. The best player won.
2. The season was neither terrible nor great.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The most shocking thing by far in the final episode was the fact that Tina beat both Hayden and Laura in a challenge involving strength and balance. I didn't think she had a prayer.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I don't understand why Monica was so mad that Tyson gave Gervase the hidden immunity idol. After what she said at tribal, Tyson would have been an idiot not to give it to him.


That's not why she was mad. She was mad that Tyson told Gervase that he had the idol and did not tell her.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

KyleLC said:


> That's not why she was mad. She was mad that Tyson told Gervase that he had the idol and did not tell her.


I don't get that at all. We saw last week that he showed it to her to get her to calm down and stop talking.

I also wasn't rooting for any of them, but of the three, Tyson deserved it the most.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

WO312 said:


> I don't get that at all. We saw last week that he showed it to her to get her to calm down and stop talking.


I sit corrected. Here's what she said: "I'm in this with Tyson and Gerv, and I walked away from Tribal Council blindsided. They wouldn't have played an idol if they thought I was 100% with them."

Her thinking doesn't make sense, because it was the last Tribal Council in which the idol could be used. It would've been a waste to not use it.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm just surprised they didn't explore/exploit Monica's wacky thinking in the last few days (to be charitable, I'm sure it had a lot to do with dealing with all the elements and demands of the game for 37 days) - 

"I'm going to do what's best for MY game, not anyone else's!" "How dare they play an idol against me when I've always been 100% with their alliance?!?"

"How could he have an idol and not tell me" {earlier footage shows them not only showing her the idol, but offering it her)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

InterMurph said:


> ...the bottom line was that Tyson won this weeks ago, when Monica refused every entreaty to turn on her alliance. She and Gervais are the classic runner-up players.





Fool Me Twice said:


> In summary:
> 1. The best player won.
> 2. The season was neither terrible nor great.


these quotes cover my feelings on this season. i wasn't rooting for tyson, but he deserved the win, and planned it very well.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Dalton's recap: http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-blood-vs-water-season-finale/


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought for a second Monica was going to take it.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

An OK season in which the most unlikeable, no talented players participated.

1) Vytas - I understand why his brother can't stand him. What a complete idiot!

2) Monica - If I heard her refer to herself as "Monica" one more time I'd lose my last meal.

3) And of course Colon

You can add Rupert's wife in too, though she was just a nitwit.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The thing with Cochrane was funny. He's writing for sitcom tv now. I did miss them bringing Boston Rob back to banter with Jeff for a few moments though.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Katie sure was distracting to some of us during the reunion show. 

I thought it was funny that Gervace didn't get a single vote.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

betts4 said:


> The thing with Cochran was funny. He's writing for sitcom tv now.


I suspect that if he were writing for a sitcom on another network, they wouldn't have bothered mentioning it at all.

I personally don't see being a sitcom writer as a step up after graduating from law school, but if it's providing him happiness, then good for him, I guess.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> I thought it was funny that Gervace didn't get a single vote.


That wasn't funny, it was entirely predictable.

The funny part was that Gervase thought that going against Tyson was his road to victory!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Katie sure was distracting to some of us during the reunion show.
> 
> I thought it was funny that Gervace didn't get a single vote.


I was thinking that someone thought it was smart to put Katie right behind (and on the next step up from) Tyson. I am not sure I even know what Tyson looked like as I was focused on other "distractions" every time.

Overall, I thought this was a good season. Although I hate the RI angle, this season it did play out well. Combined with the Blood vs. Water portion, voting strategy and Redemption Island added a whole new set of strategies.

Interesting that the final 4 were all former players.

Going in to the Final TC, there was no way at all that Monica would not vote for Tina. Tina had one 100% vote on the jury (Katie) and more than enough probable votes to win the game. Any idea that Tina had a chance would be selective editing. (If there was a chance, Tina & Monica blew it anyways. They would have to play dumb and not give Tyson any reason to give Gervese the HI necklace. )

Fortunately I skipped the Colton and Rupert interviews on the Reunion show. Those are two people I never want to see on Survivor again.

Did Kat really want to tell the world she got a Boob Job? (At least I assume that is what she was referring to.)

Felt really bad about Katie & Tina. It almost looked like Katie is not handling it well.

Tyson was the right winner. He did the best job this season.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Agree with most of you, kind of a blase` season. The blood/water angle had a few interesting moments. An expected outcome.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought Tyson should win, and he did. I thought Monica had a chance to win, but she didn't play up the fact that she won a lot of challenges, especially early on when she was most vulnerable to being voted off. Big mistake. And I'm glad the jury didn't take it personally. Funny about juries, some are bitter and some are not. I think the fact that you had so many former players involved should have clued us in that this wouldn't be a bitter jury.

I thought it was a lot better season than I expected and I thought it would be terrible after Ep 1.

The Cochrane thing....what a shameless plug for The Millers. That was 5 minutes or so I wish I had back. I liked Cochrane and all, but really, who cares?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> That wasn't funny, it was entirely predictable.
> 
> The funny part was that Gervase thought that going against Tyson was his road to victory!


If he had been able to flip on Tyson in the last couple of rounds it could have been a road to victory. But Tyson having the HII and winning individual immunity put that possibility out of reach. If Gervace really was even thinking about doing it like he said he was.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> Did Kat really want to tell the world she got a Boob Job? (At least I assume that is what she was referring to.)


Yes. 

Jeff's Q&A is up, and he said:



> *EW: Im sorry, but did Kat just tell everybody about her new boob job on your show? What the hell was going on there?*
> PROBST: As far as I can tell, Kat was trying to make a joke about new breast augmentation. I think the joke was, since she didnt make the merge, she got boobs to keep Hayden happy. But in her own charming way  Kats explanation made it very difficult to follow, even for me and I thought I knew where she was heading. But of this I am certain  she did get a boob job and she is happy with it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

anyone got any screen caps of the reunion show, cause apparently I missed the Katie shots


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

One of the best things in the finale was they didn't do the typical flashbacks on all the players that got voted out. I always dread that 15 minutes and they skipped it this time and I couldn't have been happier. I do feel the best player won. Not a bad season overall, especially since I usually hate when they bring back players...I always prefer a whole new crop of players.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Byteofram said:


> One of the best things in the finale was they didn't do the typical flashbacks on all the players that got voted out. I always dread that 15 minutes and they skipped it this time and I couldn't have been happier.


Oh, hey, I didn't even realize when I was watching but I also FF through it and before I started I was wondering if I'd given myself enough of a buffer to not catch up to live tv between FF'ing the beginning season long recap, all the commercials, and the stupid torch/bonfire reminiscence.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I didn't watch the reunion, any mention of whether there would be any returning players next season?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I didn't root for Tyson but he was the most deserving to win. I'm always glad when a jury doesn't get bitter and not vote for the best player.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I was hoping BBB stood for Big Brother Babes!!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I didn't watch the reunion, any mention of whether there would be any returning players next season?


No returning players next season.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

No returning players, 3 tribes divided into Beauty, Brains, and Brawn.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

No returning players, nice! What about RI?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Tyson just did a local radio interview. He's a funny guy.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

laria said:


> No returning players, 3 tribes divided into Beauty, Brains, and Brawn.


And in the Philippines again.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

my random thoughts:
I hope I never have to hear or talk about Colton ever again.
Kat hasn't changed a bit....dumb as a rock
I lost a lot of respect for Vytas, a so called "fan of the game" by his vote
So glad Tyson won. I think he's hysterical and I "get him" which a lot of people dont.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

pmyers said:


> my random thoughts:
> I hope I never have to hear or talk about Colton ever again.
> Kat hasn't changed a bit....dumb as a rock
> *I lost a lot of respect for Vytas, a so called "fan of the game" by his vote*
> So glad Tyson won. I think he's hysterical and I "get him" which a lot of people dont.


I wasn't paying too much attention, what was his rationale for his vote?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> I wasn't paying too much attention, what was his rationale for his vote?


At some point in the game, he told Tyson that he would not vote for him in the end if he backstabbed him. It was a bargaining chip that he used in an effort to persuade Tyson to keep him around. In the end, Vytas stood by his word and didn't vote for Tyson, even though I'm sure he thought Tyson was by far the most deserving of the win. It seems like a stupid way to vote, but at the same time, you have to give Vytas credit for following through. After all, the threat means absolutely nothing if you aren't willing to stand by it.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> No returning players, nice! What about RI?





loubob57 said:


> And in the Philippines again.


I have no spoilerish knowledge, but I would assume RI will be in play again as Survivor usually has mirrored fall & spring seasons (same location, similar game play). Based on past experience, they probably just finished filming in the last week or two (Jeff is normally fresh off the plane when he comes to the Fall Reunion show.)



gweempose said:


> At some point in the game, he told Tyson that he would not vote for him in the end if he backstabbed him. It was a bargaining chip that he used in an effort to persuade Tyson to keep him around. In the end, Vytas stood by his word and didn't vote for Tyson, even though I'm sure he thought Tyson was by far the most deserving of the win. It seems like a stupid way to vote, but at the same time, you have to give him credit for following through. After all, the threat means absolutely nothing if you aren't willing to stand by it.


I applaud Vytas for standing by his threat. As you say, the threat is useless, if you don't follow through.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Now that the game is over, what were the spoilers, and did any of them pan out? I believe one of them had something to do with Hayden, right?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I disagree about vytax. Use it as a "threat" while still in the game (use anything, imo). But, once you are voted out and on the jury, vote for the best player ... PERIOD.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm not happy if RI is back but I'm very happy to have all new players. It's been awhile. 

Hopefully Rupert is back next fall, can't get enough of the loveable lug (I'M JOKING).


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> And in the Philippines again.


Even though they have been in the Philippines, they have changed locations / islands ... Ponderosa was fancy this year.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Now that the game is over, what were the spoilers, and did any of them pan out? I believe one of them had something to do with Hayden, right?


Spoiler one, which I heard early on and I believe was posted here had Hayden winning, obviously was wrong.

Spoiler two correctly picked the final three.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> I disagree about vytax. Use it as a "threat" while still in the game (use anything, imo). But, once you are voted out and on the jury, vote for the best player ... PERIOD.


Exactly.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm glad at the final TC we didn't hear from the jury "at least I played the game with integrity".


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> I applaud Vytas for standing by his threat. As you say, the threat is useless, if you don't follow through.


This. Vytas would have lost respect in my eye if he didn't follow through on his promise.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> This. Vytas would have lost respect in my eye if he didn't follow through on his promise.


Agreed.

One might argue that he shouldn't have made the threat in the first place, but once he did, I can't fault him for keeping it.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

I was rolling my eyes during all the crying by Monica, I wonder if the jury felt she was being honest, or crying to get sympathy votes. She actually tried to say that the wasn't being led around by T and G, as she showed when the last couple of votes she voted what was best for Monica, which just happened to be what she was told to do by her alliance. What a joke. The whole third person comments were very offputting IMO, and made her seem cocky and arrogant, just like her husband. Glad Tyson got the win because if Monica had won, I would have lost all faith in the show.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Monica's best "argument" for winning was made by Tyson ... about her gathering info from others and bringing it back to the alliance.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I wonder if Kat scheduled her boob job the second she heard Hayden's, "Katie looks hot" remark. It's not the best way to get some self esteem, but hopefully this gives her some.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I am just glad its over and something else can take the time slot. Survivor has been such a letdown the last couple seasons, I know so many that already stopped watching and I am close too.

It is so rehashed and just the same over and over.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> I am just glad its over and something else can take the time slot. Survivor has been such a letdown the last couple seasons, I know so many that already stopped watching and I am close too.
> 
> It is so rehashed and just the same over and over.


Couldn't disagree more.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gweempose said:


> The most shocking thing by far in the final episode was the fact that Tina beat both Hayden and Laura in a challenge involving strength and balance. I didn't think she had a prayer.


I also thought Tina didn't have a prayer, as evidenced by the fact that I didn't even include her in my prediction chart in the thread for the last episode.

At least my prediction of the winner based on the final three was correct.


Marc said:


> I suspect that if he were writing for a sitcom on another network, they wouldn't have bothered mentioning it at all.
> 
> I personally don't see being a sitcom writer as a step up after graduating from law school, but if it's providing him happiness, then good for him, I guess.


As a lawyer who would love to be a TV writer, I totally disagree. Being a lawyer, with billable hour requirements and dealing with clients, lawsuits, etc. can definitely suck. I'm not saying that being a TV writer doesn't also have its drawbacks, but they make pretty good money, get to spend a good chunk of their work day sitting around in the writer's room making jokes with the other writers and trying to come up with funny stuff. I think that kind of job would be a blast. Not to mention the creative satisfaction you'd get from seeing your words acted out and produced on TV.


TriBruin said:


> I have no spoilerish knowledge, but I would assume RI will be in play again as Survivor usually has mirrored fall & spring seasons (same location, similar game play). Based on past experience, they probably just finished filming in the last week or two (Jeff is normally fresh off the plane when he comes to the Fall Reunion show.)


In the past, that's been the schedule, but for about the past four years, they've stopped doing that. They used to film the fall season, take a couple months off, and then go back and film the spring season while the fall season was airing. The fall season and spring season would almost always be in different locations. Now that they've started having the fall and spring seasons in the same locations, they've changed the shooting schedule, so that there's only a couple weeks between seasons and they can knock out both seasons with all of the same logistics and crew in place rather than having to ramp up completely for each season.

So what I'm trying to say is that I'm guessing the spring season was filmed in the July-September timeframe and has been in the can for months.


TriBruin said:


> I applaud Vytas for standing by his threat. As you say, the threat is useless, if you don't follow through.


Totally agree. I was glad Vytas stood by his threat. I'm also glad that it didn't have an effect on the outcome, as I believe Tyson was most deserving of the win.


jgickler said:


> I was rolling my eyes during all the crying by Monica, I wonder if the jury felt she was being honest, or crying to get sympathy votes. *She actually tried to say that the wasn't being led around by T and G, as she showed when the last couple of votes she voted what was best for Monica, which just happened to be what she was told to do by her alliance. What a joke.* The whole third person comments were very offputting IMO, and made her seem cocky and arrogant, just like her husband. Glad Tyson got the win because if Monica had won, I would have lost all faith in the show.


Why is that a joke for Monica to stick with her alliance? She could have easily flipped, and probably thought about it, but I'm guessing she decided that her chance of winning against any of the other possible players (Laura, Tina, Katie, Ciera, Hayden) was even lower than her chance of winning against Tyson and Gervase. Ultimately, she didn't have a chance no matter who she was in the finals against, but I have no problem with her deciding that her best chance was against Tyson and Gervase.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> I am just glad its over and something else can take the time slot. Survivor has been such a letdown the last couple seasons, I know so many that already stopped watching and I am close too.
> 
> It is so rehashed and just the same over and over.


Quit watching then.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Couldn't disagree more.


couldn't agree with the disagreement more


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm not a Tyson fan, but he deserved to win. IF Monica had flipped on him a few weeks back, IF she had made that big move then she should have won. But she didn't, she was playing to be Tyson's runner up. Big mistake on her part. And Gervus was playing this way too. Tyson controlled both of them.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think (based on what Gervase said) that Gervase did plan on flipping on Tyson, but by the time he could, Tyson started winning immunity challanges.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why is that a joke for Monica to stick with her alliance? She could have easily flipped, and probably thought about it, but I'm guessing she decided that her chance of winning against any of the other possible players (Laura, Tina, Katie, Ciera, Hayden) was even lower than her chance of winning against Tyson and Gervase. Ultimately, she didn't have a chance no matter who she was in the finals against, but I have no problem with her deciding that her best chance was against Tyson and Gervase.


It's a joke to say she wasn't be led around by T and G. I don't have the exact quote, but she said that the proof was that she considered voting against them in the last 2 tribal councils. She though about it, but didn't do anything other then vote with her alliance. She said she was playing for "monica", but all she did the entire game was what T and G told her to do.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I think (based on what Gervase said) that Gervase did plan on flipping on Tyson, but by the time he could, Tyson started winning immunity challanges.


I wonder if that was really his plan, or if he's saying that now in hindsight to make it look like he wasn't just a follower? I guess all you could do is take him at his word.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I wonder if that was really his plan, or if he's saying that now in hindsight to make it look like he wasn't just a follower? I guess all you could do is take him at his word.


Even if he was planning on flipping, it makes Tyson's well timed immunity wins that much better.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Byteofram said:


> *One of the best things in the finale was they didn't do the typical flashbacks on all the players that got voted out.* I always dread that 15 minutes and they skipped it this time and I couldn't have been happier. I do feel the best player won. Not a bad season overall, especially since I usually hate when they bring back players...I always prefer a whole new crop of players.


Yes, thank god for that!!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Yes, thank god for that!!!


I actually always liked that. Kind of put some closure to the season and I liked that they usually segued it to the final TC. I won't miss it though.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

A few random thoughts:

1) I'm with DevdogAZ - if I could get a job writing for TV (which I assume would pay at least what I make now), I'd leave the law in a second. 

2) Re Vytas - I respect him for keeping his word. I have little use for idle threats. FWIW, though, he tweeted Dalton last night and told him that he knew his vote wasn't costing Tyson, so he had no qualms about it, and that if it had been at all a close call in terms of total votes he would have voted for Tyson. 

3) Re Monica - She is *so* annoying. She was great in the challenges, but I couldn't stand her social game. I'm sure the conditions had a great deal to do with it, but still.

4) Kat. Dumber than a brick. 

5) Tyson deserved to win - he was absolutely dominant, and orchestrated everything once he got Aras out - especially over his two hangers-on. But I would have much rather had Ciera or Hayden win. I wouldn't mind seeing either back in a later season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jgickler said:


> It's a joke to say she wasn't be led around by T and G. I don't have the exact quote, but she said that the proof was that she considered voting against them in the last 2 tribal councils. She though about it, but didn't do anything other then vote with her alliance. She said she was playing for "monica", but all she did the entire game was what T and G told her to do.


How do we know it's what T and G told her to do, and not what T, G, and M all decided to do together? Monica got in her tight alliance with T and G right around the Merge. You can say that was possibly a stupid move on her part, but it's likely that without being in tight with them, she would have been voted out much sooner. So then the real question is whether she should have made a move to get Tyson and/or Gervase out of the game at some point. The fact is that by the time she was in a position to do so, the options on the other side were even less attractive for Monica.

So while you could say she was being led around by T and G, I think the more correct way to look at it is that her interests were aligned with T and G, such that whatever was good for them was also in her best interests, so she continued to remain loyal to her alliance because it was her best available option.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Hayden tried to warn the others that if they didn't get rid of Tyson they would be playing for second place.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nmiller855 said:


> Hayden tried to warn the others that if they didn't get rid of Tyson they would be playing for second place.


Sure. But what were their options? Remove Tyson from the final three and replace him with any of the other players that made it reasonably far (Katie, Hayden, Laura, Ciera, Tina). I think with the connections those players had on the jury, any one of them would have beat Monica and Gervase as well, and they knew it. So they figured their best shot was sticking with Tyson, even if that "shot" was only a very, very slim possibility.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

gweempose said:


> It was a bargaining chip that he used in an effort to persuade Tyson to keep him around. In the end, Vytas stood by his word and didn't vote for Tyson,


Now when Vytas comes back on another season and tells someone they won't get his vote if they vote him out, they will believe him.

I thought that on the challenge with the bricks lining up, a tall person had a huge advantage as they could reach across and set them up from further away. Not really fair. 

I loved Tina up in the tree looking for the idol and Ciera wanting to go back for her shoes. Tina is one tough competitor for her age.

Also funny when Gervaise praised Tyson for trying to keep people from looking for an idol he already had. I thought the "who would you vote for out of the other 2" question was really good.

I think Survivor is one of the few shows that doesn't go downhill every season. I never miss an episode. Some are better than others, but all are good.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> ...
> 
> 2) Re Vytas - I respect him for keeping his word. I have little use for idle threats. FWIW, though, he tweeted Dalton last night and told him that he knew his vote wasn't costing Tyson, so he had no qualms about it, and that if it had been at all a close call in terms of total votes he would have voted for Tyson.


and he loses even more respect from me. I thought he played a good game but his post-vote behavior is douchie.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> How do we know it's what T and G told her to do, and not what T, G, and M all decided to do together? Monica got in her tight alliance with T and G right around the Merge. You can say that was possibly a stupid move on her part, but it's likely that without being in tight with them, she would have been voted out much sooner. So then the real question is whether she should have made a move to get Tyson and/or Gervase out of the game at some point. The fact is that by the time she was in a position to do so, the options on the other side were even less attractive for Monica.
> 
> So while you could say she was being led around by T and G, I think the more correct way to look at it is that her interests were aligned with T and G, such that whatever was good for them was also in her best interests, so she continued to remain loyal to her alliance because it was her best available option.


It was obvious that the pecking order was Tyson, Gervase, then Monica when it came to decisions. Monica was being led around like a little puppy from our vantage point. I guess some of it could have been in the editing, but in the final TC, what strong moves to Monica take credit for? Tyson gave her props for doing his dirty work, but I didn't see anything that she took credit for, other then taking her fate into her hands in the last 2 TC, and sticking with her alliance and continuing to be led around like a puppy.

I also think that the only reason Tyson said he would vote for Monica over Gervase was that he figured she was the weaker player, and he wanted to try and move votes away from Gervace.

From my point of view, it was very obvious by the end that the pecking order was T, G then M and that T was by far more responsible for those 3 making it to the end, then either of the other 2 and probably then the other 2 combined.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

rewatching the finale, Hayden tries to shush Kat while she's babbling about whatever it was she was babbling about. From body language alone, I'm not sure that relationship lasts much longer. Hayden has confidence, she has zero. (but apparently has tried to add a few additional pounds of confidence)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> rewatching the finale, Hayden tries to shush Kat while she's babbling about whatever it was she was babbling about. From body language alone, I'm not sure that relationship lasts much longer. Hayden has confidence, she has zero. (but apparently has tried to add a few additional pounds of confidence)


To me it looked like Kat was very self-conscious about her new additions and wanted to explain their sudden appearance. But what she didn't realize was that between the clothing she was wearing and her placement on the stage behind those in the front row, nobody could see what she was talking about. So she was essentially taking what should have been a private conversation between her and the other players backstage, and publicizing it out to millions of people without any context.

And Probst didn't help, either. I'm sure he had noticed "them" backstage before the show started, and maybe there was even some talk about "them." But as a professional, he had to remember that he was moderating for the audience at home, and keep all the conversations in the context of what the home audience knew. So she made the comment about her new boobs, which I'm sure Jeff knew what she was talking about, but he had to act surprised and confused because for the rest of the audience, it came out of left field.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Now when Vytas comes back on another season and tells someone they won't get his vote if they vote him out, they will believe him.


All that means you vote Vytas out before he has a chance to get on the jury. Problem solved.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I wonder if Kat scheduled her boob job the second she heard Hayden's, "Katie looks hot" remark. It's not the best way to get some self esteem, but hopefully this gives her some.


That remark happened, what, 2-3 weeks ago? You think she got it done that recently and that quickly based off one comment?


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Squeak said:


> That remark happened, what, 2-3 weeks ago? You think she got it done that recently and that quickly based off one comment?


It's certainly possible.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Didn't it happen last wednesday?


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

JFriday said:


> Didn't it happen last wednesday?


Holy cow, you are right. Funny how far that seemed away.

That was on 12/11. No way she had it done in 4 days.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I enjoyed some of the blood vs water aspects of this season: brother vs brother, daughter voting off mother, etc.

I like that Vytas stuck to his threat.

I think the best player won.

Tina did great for her age.

They got no payoff by casting Rupert this year! I am sure they thought that would be a big ratings draw.

I will miss Katie. She is very attractive.

I felt bad for Katie and Tina after hearing about the death of their loved one.

Hope to never see Colton again, although I did like his boyfriend.

I would like to see Kat in a bikini now.

Wonder why they didn't give a fan fave award. No one worthy?


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

DreadPirateRob said:


> 1) I'm with DevdogAZ - if I could get a job writing for TV (which I assume would pay at least what I make now), I'd leave the law in a second.


I guess my impressions of TV writers' and lawyers' salaries may not match reality.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I wonder if Kat scheduled her boob job the second she heard Hayden's, "Katie looks hot" remark. It's not the best way to get some self esteem, but hopefully this gives her some.


In addition to the timing not being feasible, Hayden had been seeing Katie in a swimsuit on a daily basis for weeks. Are we to believe that his remark "Katie looks hot" was because he hadn't noticed her boobs until she was all cleaned up as a member of the jury? Or are we to believe that's what Kat thought the remark was referring to?

In other words, if Kat thought big boobs is all it would take to get Hayden, how would she explain the fact that he was with her before she had bigger boobs, and hasn't left her for someone with bigger boobs, despite the fact that I'm sure he wouldn't have any trouble landing someone with different proportions.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Marc said:


> I guess my impressions of TV writers' and lawyers' salaries may not match reality.


Well, obviously there are huge ranges within each profession. I know attorneys who make less than $50k, and others who make millions. Similarly, get a gig as a staff writer for a show that's canceled after only a few episodes and you'll be looking for work again very soon, but a senior writer on a successful show can make hundreds of thousands per year. But I would guess that the average annual salary for a network TV show staff writer is well over $100k. Probably not enough to live very extravagantly in the LA area, but not too shabby, either.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

This is the best I could find so far.










Source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/hWXjUwMpWU/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

They didn't do, or at least didn't show, the "we go through all of the eliminated players and reminisce/almost mourn them".. Seemed like they almost had too much content for the 2 hours. (I usually watch JUST that part of survivor + reunion at faster than realtime.. but didn't have to do that for the reminisce since they didn't do it.)


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

They also didn't do it last season, did they?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mattack said:


> They didn't do, or at least didn't show, the "we go through all of the eliminated players and reminisce/almost mourn them".. Seemed like they almost had too much content for the 2 hours. (I usually watch JUST that part of survivor + reunion at faster than realtime.. but didn't have to do that for the reminisce since they didn't do it.)


You should read Dalton's recap. He addresses this in a very funny "Daltonesque" way ...

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-blood-vs-water-season-finale/


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I understood Monica's thinking about riding the T&G wave to the end, but as Russell found out, you have to make it to the final AND get votes once you're there to win the game. Monica (and Gervase) had no big moves or notable accomplishments, so I expected the landslide victory.

I think the modification of RI helped, where there are three players competing, and the winners have someone to talk to for three days! I thought it was brutal for someone to be alone on RI for 2-3 or more cycles.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

markz said:


> They got no payoff by casting Rupert this year! I am sure they thought that would be a big ratings draw.


That's what makes me think he'll be back for a 57th time soon. :down:


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

random thoughts

I liked Hayden's game, my wife and I both thought we'd like to see him play again. He had more game than expected.

Of course the best player won. Props to Tyson

Too many players playing for second place.

Is Rupert that popular? Everyone I talk to that likes this show has little room for him. 

The conditions were too nice, they needed more cold, more rain and less food.

In the end, not a great season and not a bad one either.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Somebody needs to let Probst and the other producers know that while Rupert MAY have been "Americas favorite player" upteen years ago....each time he has been on since has made people dislike him more and more.

I was a huge Rupert fan on his first season....but everytime he's played since his game has just gotten worse and worse and worse. I'm prettys sure I can speak for everybody and say that WE ARE DONE WITH RUPPERT, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> So glad Tyson won. I think he's hysterical and I "get him" which a lot of people dont.


I loved his tuxedo shirt!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Tyson is a funny guy, the kind of person I could see myself being friends with. I was rooting for him from the beginning, but never expected him to do so well given his previous seasons. He really stepped it up and played a great strategic game.

I'd love to see Hayden come back some day. He turned out to be a pretty good player, despite not doing much early on. He is the kind of player that I think would do very well his second time.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I liked Hayden too. He gave it his best shot and wasn't bitter and "offended" when he got voted out. Tyson was asked on the radio yesterday if he'd play again and said "who wouldn't want a shot at another million?".


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I liked Hayden too. He gave it his best shot and wasn't bitter and "offended" when he got voted out.


Hayden is very charismatic. It's one of the reasons he won BB so easily.



VegasVic said:


> Tyson was asked on the radio yesterday if he'd play again and said "who wouldn't want a shot at another million?".


I suspect that we will see Tyson the next time they do an "All-Stars" season.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Somebody needs to let Probst and the other producers know that while Rupert MAY have been "Americas favorite player" upteen years ago....each time he has been on since has made people dislike him more and more.
> 
> I was a huge Rupert fan on his first season....but everytime he's played since his game has just gotten worse and worse and worse. I'm prettys sure I can speak for everybody and say that WE ARE DONE WITH RUPPERT, PLEASE!!!


Couldn't have put it better myself. Rupert was a lovable rascal the first time and then gradually deteriorated into dumb rascal and finally just dumb with no fashion sense.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rupert won all his fans in the first 20 minutes of the first episode of his first season, when he stole all the supplies from the other tribe. Unfortunately, that was his high point on Survivor and it's been downhill ever since. Sure, he had one of the highest high points of any Survivor player ever, and that goodwill took him a long ways, but that goodwill has long since evaporated and now he's mostly despised. I have no need to ever see him again.

Having said that, I totally agreed with his move this season to swap with his wife and I don't understand all the people complaining that it was stupid.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I just realized they didn't give out an extra prize for the most popular fan vote thingamabob.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Somebody needs to let Probst and the other producers know that while Rupert MAY have been "Americas favorite player" upteen years ago....each time he has been on since has made people dislike him more and more.
> 
> I was a huge Rupert fan on his first season....but everytime he's played since his game has just gotten worse and worse and worse. I'm prettys sure I can speak for everybody and say that WE ARE DONE WITH RUPPERT, PLEASE!!!


:up::up::up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> I just realized they didn't give out an extra prize for the most popular fan vote thingamabob.


I think that was always an award sponsored by Sprint, and maybe Sprint has simply decided that it wasn't worth it to sponsor that award any longer.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think that was always an award sponsored by Sprint, and maybe Sprint has simply decided that it wasn't worth it to sponsor that award any longer.


Maybe... there was also no challenge where they get some stupid new Sprint phone to play with and watched loved one videos.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> One might argue that he shouldn't have made the threat in the first place, but once he did, I can't fault him for keeping it.


plus he got to screw Gervase out of some cash by voting for Monica


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I wonder if Kat scheduled her boob job the second she heard Hayden's, "Katie looks hot" remark. It's not the best way to get some self esteem, but hopefully this gives her some.


she needs a brain job


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> Maybe... there was also no challenge where they get some stupid new Sprint phone to play with and watched loved one videos.


Now that you mention that, there wasn't an episode where family members appeared and participated in the challenge, either. I wonder if that was just a one-time change because all the players started the game with loved ones already, or is this the beginning of a change to the format, where they won't bring family members to the site anymore.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am guessing it is because they started the game with loved ones and probably most of the people who would be coming for the challenge were people who were already in the game.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Katie sure was distracting to some of us during the reunion show.





TriBruin said:


> I was thinking that someone thought it was smart to put Katie right behind (and on the next step up from) Tyson. I am not sure I even know what Tyson looked like as I was focused on other "distractions" every time.





bryhamm said:


> anyone got any screen caps of the reunion show, cause apparently I missed the Katie shots


Since I couldn't find anything online, I fell on the grenade for you guys, downloaded the reunion episode, and made some screencaps. It was a huge sacrifice, but this forum is worth it.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

She needs to keep her hair back or up. It's getting in the way.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Well, obviously there are huge ranges within each profession. I know attorneys who make less than $50k, and others who make millions. Similarly, get a gig as a staff writer for a show that's canceled after only a few episodes and you'll be looking for work again very soon, but a senior writer on a successful show can make hundreds of thousands per year. But I would guess that the average annual salary for a network TV show staff writer is well over $100k. Probably not enough to live very extravagantly in the LA area, but not too shabby, either.


From poking around here and there, it looks like the bare minimum WGA salary for a 40 week/year position is a little over $133K (or was in 2012, it's probably higher now). I would hazard a guess that for a network show the average salary is well more than $200K, and for cable shows it's probably a bit less than that. So you wouldn't be "rich" in LA, but you'd do fine. And of course, once you get EP or story editor credit, you start making substantially more than that.

But above and beyond that, it just sounds like more fun. As you said, billables/dealing with PITA clients is kind of soul-sucking after a while.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> She needs to keep her hair back or up. It's getting in the way.


Agreed. Trust me, I went through the whole show thinking I had seen a better angle where they weren't so obscured, but it seems the hair was hanging down in front of her shoulders the whole time.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Overall it was a great season of Survivor. They took a concept that I despise, bringing back old players and added enough of a twist to it that it was entertaining. I was rooting for Tyson from the 1st episode as I find him hilarious and knew it would be a fun season if he made it through. 

Loved the fact they did not do the walk of shame to show the players voted off. Such a waste of viewing time for those that watched every episode. 

I understood what the Jury were doing to Monica when they put here in the fire at the final tribal. The final few felt that if she had just made the move with them that they would be sitting there in final 3 and not T & G. In my opinion Monica would have made an incredible move doing that but would have needed to win out Immunity for the remainder of the season as to not be voted off next in her new alliance. Maybe I am wrong but that is how I see it, she had already proven she was a threat in challenges and would back-stab turn on an alliance by voting with them to start. She also was of 0% substance, other then game play who the hell is Monica and why would I want to get to know her. She seemed a bit crazy and self absorbed. 

Gervas was one of the worst players I have seen make it to the final 3. Usually his kind screws up somewhere along the way, big mouth and all, he was able to stick to his alliance and push through. Made for an easy victory for Tyson which I appreciated.

The point of Rupert having his best fan base after the first 20 minutes of his original season is 100% truth. From that episode on it was all down hill for him and he is a player no one wants to see return yet again.

Hayden deserves props for doing a great job of making this mid-season entertaining. He obviously has this reality tv ability to do well so he will be back for sure. 

Tina is a beast, but I have had enough of her on the show as well.

I have not watched the reunion show so I will not comment on the other topics already discussed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dirtypacman said:


> I understood what the Jury were doing to Monica when they put here in the fire at the final tribal. The final few felt that if she had just made the move with them that they would be sitting there in final 3 and not T & G. In my opinion Monica would have made an incredible move doing that but would have needed to win out Immunity for the remainder of the season as to not be voted off next in her new alliance. Maybe I am wrong but that is how I see it, she had already proven she was a threat in challenges and would back-stab turn on an alliance by voting with them to start. She also was of 0% substance, other then game play who the hell is Monica and why would I want to get to know her. She seemed a bit crazy and self absorbed.


Sure, it would have been better for Ciera, or Hayden, or Tina if Monica had decided to flip? But would it have been better for Monica? I don't think so. I think she would have had even less chance of winning the million against any of them. And because of Vytas' vote, she actually came in second, for whatever that's worth. Had she been sitting in the final three against Hayden and Ciera, or Ciera and Tina, or any other combination, she almost surely would have finished third. So as much as it sucked for Ciera, Hayden, and Tina that Monica didn't flip, I think it's fairly safe to say that staying loyal to her alliance was Monica's best option.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...Having said that, I totally agreed with his move this season to swap with his wife and I don't understand all the people complaining that it was stupid.


I agree with the move from a husband standpoint and giving your wife a chance to play, but not from a gameplay standpoint. Those people on his tribe WANTED to play with him (or at least use his camp abilities) which could have gotten him further in the game. He also put his wife in a bad game position by being switched to a new tribe with no relationships.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I agree with the move from a husband standpoint and giving your wife a chance to play, but not from a gameplay standpoint. Those people on his tribe WANTED to play with him (or at least use his camp abilities) which could have gotten him further in the game. He also put his wife in a bad game position by being switched to a new tribe with no relationships.


Sure, it wasn't a good move as far as getting himself further in the game. But I think he realized coming into this season that his chances of winning were slim. And I also think his primary purpose in coming back this season was to give his wife the opportunity to experience the game that he's spent so much time playing, and that she's sacrificed so much to allow him to play.

So when he was faced with the decision of whether to let her go to RI and try to get as far as he could in the game, or switch with her and let her get as far as she could, it was a no-brainer for him. He was more interested in her getting a real taste of the Survivor experience than he was in winning the game. Perhaps his decision would have been different if Laura got voted out after 3 days or 6 days. But when she got voted out five minutes into the season, before even getting to know her tribemates or getting to set up camp, then he had to switch with her in order to let her play.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

I'd like to see Ciera come back


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sure, it would have been better for Ciera, or Hayden, or Tina if Monica had decided to flip? But would it have been better for Monica? I don't think so. I think she would have had even less chance of winning the million against any of them. And because of Vytas' vote, *she actually came in second, for whatever that's worth.* Had she been sitting in the final three against Hayden and Ciera, or Ciera and Tina, or any other combination, she almost surely would have finished third. So as much as it sucked for Ciera, Hayden, and Tina that Monica didn't flip, I think it's fairly safe to say that staying loyal to her alliance was Monica's best option.


100K for second - 50K for third.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> She needs to keep her hair back or up. It's getting in the way.


LOL we live in a world where if you really want to see boobs you can easily see many boobs but it's still that boobs you can't see which are the ones you really want to see....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sure, it wasn't a good move as far as getting himself further in the game. But I think he realized coming into this season that his chances of winning were slim. And I also think his primary purpose in coming back this season was to give his wife the opportunity to experience the game that he's spent so much time playing, and that she's sacrificed so much to allow him to play.
> 
> So when he was faced with the decision of whether to let her go to RI and try to get as far as he could in the game, or switch with her and let her get as far as she could, it was a no-brainer for him. He was more interested in her getting a real taste of the Survivor experience than he was in winning the game. Perhaps his decision would have been different if Laura got voted out after 3 days or 6 days. But when she got voted out five minutes into the season, before even getting to know her tribemates or getting to set up camp, then he had to switch with her in order to let her play.


And that's why people have a problem with his decision from a game play perspective. I agree with your summation, but can understand why people would have issues with it.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

danielhart said:


> 100K for second - 50K for third.


I got 2nd place money in the Survivor pool I'm in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danielhart said:


> 100K for second - 50K for third.


Where did you get that info? When Survivor first started, second place got $100k and third place got $85k. And that was when third place wasn't a finalist. I would have assumed that since they went to a three-finalists format, that the payouts for second and third would have been increased.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't know exactly what the breakdown is, but I recall reading that the payouts are raised when they do all-star seasons. With all these returning players, many of them indeed all-stars, I wouldn't be surprised at all if they offered larger stipends than normal to try to attract some of the big names.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No way, I still like Rupert and think he's one of the most entertaining people ever on the show.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Some casting and a redemption island spoiler for next season



Spoiler



No returnees and no redemption island

Here are 12 of the cast members

1. Jefra Bland
Age; 23
Location: Campbellsville, KY
Occupation; Former Miss Kentucky Teen
Country Girl

2. Patricia "Trish" Hegarty
Age: 48
Location:Needham, MA
Occupation: Pilates Studio Owner

3. Spencer Bledsoe
Age: 21
Location: Chicago, IL
Occupation: Student at University of Chicago

4. Jeremiah Wood
Age: 34
Location: Dobson, NC
Occupation: Model

5. LJ McKanas
Age: 34
Location: Boston, MA
Occupation: Bartender, Lounge Owner

6. Alexis Maxwell
Age: 21
Location: Addison, IL
Occupation; Student at Northwestern University

7. Brice Johnston
Age: 26
Location: Philadelphia, PA
Occupation: Philadelphia Socialite?

8. J'Tia Taylor
Age; 34
Location: Chicago, IL
Occupation: PhD in Nuclear Engineering
Back in February 2004, J'Tia posed fully nude in Playboy.

9. Clifford Robinson
Age: 46
Location: ?
Occupation: Former NBA Athlete, now a Non-Profit Operator
At 6'10", he was the tallest player to make more than 1,000 three-pointers until he was surpassed by Dirk Nowitzki. He played for the Portland Trail Blazers, Phoenix Suns, Detroit Pistons, Golden State Warriors and the New Jersey Nets. He retired in 2007.

10. Garrett Adelstein
Age; Late 20's, Early 30's?
Location: Tuscon, AZ
Occupation: Poker Player

11. Sarah Lacina - MAA fighter (boxing); Police Officer

12. Morgan McLeod - Dance major at San Jose State University. San Francisco 49ers Gold Rush Cheerleader in 2010 and 2011. Colton Cumbie and Morgan are good friends. Colton told casting about her and told them if they thought he was *****y they needed to meet her and they cast her.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I watched Ponderosa, Cierra only lost a pound which was by far the least amount lost. Tina lost 12 pounds.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I thought Ciera's weight loss was a little misleading... she was wearing a jean jacket, or some heavier material jacket. I bet she lost a little more than that. I also wondered why they didn't show Laura M.'s weigh in.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

On Kat - I don't recall her lack of confidence when she was on before. Then again, she certainly wasn't taking a leadership role either.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I watched Ponderosa, Cierra only lost a pound which was by far the least amount lost. Tina lost 12 pounds.


How much did Katie lose? The "Survivor Diet" did wonders for her. Just ask Hayden.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Katie lost 14 pounds.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

laria said:


> I thought Ciera's weight loss was a little misleading... she was wearing a jean jacket, or some heavier material jacket. I bet she lost a little more than that. I also wondered why they didn't show Laura M.'s weigh in.


That's one heavy jean jacket since most everyone else lost 10+ pounds.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> On Kat - I don't recall her lack of confidence when she was on before. Then again, she certainly wasn't taking a leadership role either.


I feel bad for Kat. The girl has zero self esteem, and it's certainly not going to help when Hayden dumps her. I just don't see that relationship lasting very long.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I feel bad for Kat. The girl has zero self esteem, and it's certainly not going to help when Hayden dumps her. I just don't see that relationship lasting very long.


I was surprised on the Ponderosa clip how he said how much he realized how important she was to him and wanted to take the relationship into a more serious direction.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

JFriday said:


> That's one heavy jean jacket since most everyone else lost 10+ pounds.


All I meant was that I bet she lost a little more than just 1 measly pound.  Obviously not as much as everyone else, though... I wonder where she got all the food? She said in the video that she was eating well. I only remember her eating at the "play for immunity or eat" challenge.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I was surprised on the Ponderosa clip how he said how much he realized how important she was to him and wanted to take the relationship into a more serious direction.


I haven't seen any of the Ponderosa footage. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

gweempose said:


> I haven't seen any of the Ponderosa footage. Does anyone have a link?


Go to cbs.com, click the Survivor link, scroll down to the Ponderosa section.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> How much did Katie lose? The "Survivor Diet" did wonders for her. Just ask Hayden.


It sure worked for RC a couple of seasons ago!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Go to cbs.com, click the Survivor link, scroll down to the Ponderosa section.


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

From the spoiler for next season above:

"Back in February 2004, ( ) posed fully nude in Playboy."

Looking forward to next season.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

WO312 said:


> From the spoiler for next season above:
> 
> "Back in February 2004, ( ) posed fully nude in Playboy."
> 
> Looking forward to next season.


As I read the spoiler I took a side trip and googled that person, smart and hot to boot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

WO312 said:


> From the spoiler for next season above:
> 
> "Back in February 2004, ( ) posed fully nude in Playboy."
> 
> Looking forward to next season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

WO312 said:


> From the spoiler for next season above:
> 
> "Back in February 2004, ( ) posed fully nude in Playboy."
> 
> Looking forward to next season.


My question...is she brains or beauty? (I'm guessing 3 tribes to start, brains, brawn and beauty).

Didn't Big Brother have a season with a similar premise?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> My question...is she brains or beauty? (I'm guessing 3 tribes to start, brains, brawn and beauty).
> 
> Didn't Big Brother have a season with a similar premise?


Season 11 (2009) had four "cliques" - Popular, Brainy, Athlete, and Offbeat.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

DevdogAZ said:


>


they had better pictures available than that one


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Season 11 (2009) had four "cliques" - Popular, Brainy, Athlete, and Offbeat.


Yep, that's it. I thought I remembered they did something similar.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> they had better pictures available than that one


I saw. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

In sad news, Survivor Blood vs Water contestant Caleb Bankston (Colton's fiance) was killed when the train he was riding on derailed. He worked for the railway company. He was 26.

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2014/06/25/caleb-bankston-death/


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Azlen said:


> In sad news, Survivor Blood vs Water contestant Caleb Bankston (Colton's fiance) was killed when the train he was riding on derailed. He worked for the railway company. He was 26.
> 
> http://news-briefs.ew.com/2014/06/25/caleb-bankston-death/


I'm usually not the type to wish that sort of misfortune on anyone, but in this case: too bad they couldn't have swapped places.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Azlen said:


> In sad news, Survivor Blood vs Water contestant Caleb Bankston (Colton's fiance) was killed when the train he was riding on derailed. He worked for the railway company. He was 26.
> 
> http://news-briefs.ew.com/2014/06/25/caleb-bankston-death/


Wow, how sad.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

He seemed like a decent guy and should have received a medal for putting up with Colton. RIP


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Very sad. Seemed like a great guy.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

LordKronos said:


> I'm usually not the type to wish that sort of misfortune on anyone, but in this case: too bad they couldn't have swapped places.


Dude! :down:

I'm sorry to hear about this, for both Caleb (obviously) and Colton.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)




----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> I'm usually not the type to wish that sort of misfortune on anyone, but in this case: too bad they couldn't have swapped places.


While Colton was/is a despicable human being, I wouldn't wish this on him.


----------

